# Apple IIGS



## Alexandrie (9 Novembre 2021)

Bonsoir, J'ai mis la main sur un Apple IIGS et je ne suis pas encore trop à l'aise avec ce système.

Pour lire les disquettes 3.5 il ne m'accepte que la Unidisk pas la 800k, C'est normal ?
Je lui ai connecté un écran RGB 12" d'un LC475 et l'image ne sort pas nette, tout bleu et flou. C'est normal ?
La seule manière d'avoir une image c'est avec un écran d'un AppleIIc via le connecteur video. Faut-il un adaptateur pour connecter un écran VGA ? Lequel ?
- Je voudrais bien lui mettre un disque dur. Je suis sur le point d'acheter une carte SCSI, voir photo.
Avec cette carte, je pourrai connecter un disque dur SCSI 50pins récupéré d'un Mac SE ?
-Pour le formatage et l'installation d'un OSGS de quels outils aurai-je besoin et en quel format ?
Je suis un habitué des Macintosh 68k et là je suis un peut perdu.
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## vintage tek (14 Novembre 2021)

Apple IIGS: si ROM1 (affiché au boot écran d'accueil) : lis les 800K
Si n'affiche rien avant le boot (ou sans disquette: verify disk) c'est ROM zero.

2 sorties Video: 

RCA avec signal composite: fonctionne avec APPLE II AM2010 (monochrome vert) et moniteur pour Apple IIc
La 2eme ne fonctionne qu'avec un moniteur RGB donc couleur, pour IIGS (modèle spécial) ne fonctionne PAS avec les moniteurs Apple autres (aucun) ... ni PC!




Alexandrie a dit:


> - Je voudrais bien lui mettre un disque dur. Je suis sur le point d'acheter une carte SCSI, voir photo.
> Avec cette carte, je pourrai connecter un disque dur SCSI 50pins récupéré d'un Mac SE ?
> -Pour le formatage et l'installation d'un OSGS de quels outils aurai-je besoin et en quel format ?


En ROM1, Système5 possible, donc les outils qui vont avec.
GG est fiable (j'en vends)
Pour la "récupération d'un disque SCSI": ces disques nécessitent une restauration (Quantum tous modèles dont Prodrive40)
même s'ils fonctionnent encore, il convient de les remettre en "bon" état, sinon, ils vont être définitivement HS (si ce n'est pas déjà le cas!)


----------



## Alexandrie (14 Novembre 2021)

Bonsoir,
Comment puis-je vous achetez une carte SCSI GG ? Merci


----------



## woz86 (15 Novembre 2021)

Je possède un Apple IIGS en ROM1 avec les deux lecteurs de disquettes (5 1/4 et 3,5 pouces), mais je n’ai pas encore pris le temps encore d’ apprendre a bien m’en servir.
Je lui ai soudé une pile neuve afin de garder ses paramètres.






Après il me semble que pour mettre un système sur une disquette de 800k, il faut formater celle-ci en ProDos.

J’ai déjà vu les cartes pour brancher en SCSI sur eBay, c’est intéressant, mais pas donné (autour des 150€).


----------



## vintage tek (15 Novembre 2021)

Alexandrie a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Comment puis-je vous achetez une carte SCSI GG ? Merci


Bonsoir,
contactez-moi a
christian.gonsot (&) myprod.pro  ... 
Merci!



woz86 a dit:


> Je possède un Apple IIGS en ROM1 avec les deux lecteurs de disquettes (5 1/4 et 3,5 pouces), mais je n’ai pas encore pris le temps encore d’ apprendre a bien m’en servir.
> Je lui ai soudé une pile neuve afin de garder ses paramètres.


Mieux vaut souder un support... et enlever la pile quand on ne se sert plus de la machine... je restaure les cartes mères IIGS (voir Facebook groupe Apple II france) mais c'est laborieux... et donc ça coûte un peu...


----------



## Alexandrie (17 Novembre 2021)

Bonsoir Vintage Tek, vous avez reçu mon mail ?


----------

